# Eine Frage der Schönheit



## DarthMarkus1st (5. November 2012)

hallo ihr Schriftgelehrten

ist die Quest Eine Frage der Schönheit ihren Aufwand wert?
und was ausser Xp, Gold und einer weiteren Schriftrolle bekommt man denn? gibt´s auch Ruf?

so ganz hab ich nämlich den Sinn nicht verstanden...


----------



## Jackie251 (6. November 2012)

es gibt ne rolle und der sinn ist das man damit den CD umgehen kann, den man auf der Rolle hat


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. November 2012)

also die Mats mit dieser Quest investieren und dafür erhält man 1 Rolle plus das der CD weg ist?
dat is ja cool, dann kann ich also jetzt soviele Rollen herstellen wie ich Mats habe, und die sind ja lächerlich. 
da opfer ich gerne die paar Harmonien für diese Quest

Danke Dir


----------



## Lucid (7. November 2012)

ich hoffe das war jetzt ironisch gemeint^^. ganz ehrlich - find überhaupt nicht, dass es sich lohnt. 5 harmonien und 5 sternenlichtinte für 1 rolle.... ick wees ja net


----------



## Virikas (8. November 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> also die Mats mit dieser Quest investieren und dafür erhält man 1 Rolle plus das der CD weg ist?



Nein.. der CD auf die normale Rolle der weisheit bleibt.
Mit der Quest kannst du nur solange weitere Rollen herstellen wie du die Mats für den Questabschluss zusammenbekommst


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. November 2012)

Lucid schrieb:


> ich hoffe das war jetzt ironisch gemeint^^. ganz ehrlich - find überhaupt nicht, dass es sich lohnt. 5 harmonien und 5 sternenlichtinte für 1 rolle.... ick wees ja net



ohje, war ernst gemeint, weil ich es so verstanden habe: Q erledigen und dadurch keinen CD mehr auf die Herstellung der Rollen. Daß die aber dadurch auch Harmonien benötigen war aus Jackie´s Antwort nicht zu ersehen
nochmal gut, daß ich noch nicht dazu kam!

also sein lassen und die Mats lieber in den Account-gebundenen Stab investieren, nur welchen der beiden Caster (tippe mal auf den mit Wille)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. November 2012)

ist also ähnlich wie bei Lied der Harmonie ?


----------

